# Hood Lock Stuck, Help



## toylman (Jun 6, 2013)

I would appreciate any help to get my hood open. The car was at 2 service locations and maybe the hood was slammed hard, but now I cannot open it. The cable is not broken, but does not work to unlock. It has the "slack" feel of being already pulled, but the hood is locked solid. Removing it from the handle and pulling with pliers does no good. Shaking, pushing, pulling, etc the hood with another person trying the cable does not work. I removed the front splash and had my arm all the way up to the hood from underneath, but did not feel anything that would do any good. Post or email [email protected]


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The latch is obviously stuck or something and the problem is not with the cable yet. Try pushing down on the hood(sit on it if you have to) at the latch area and see if you can free the latch from it's from where it is caught(there should be some play there). Sometimes "brute force" is not the solution to the problem esp on the handle.

My uncle worked for Fisher Body for 30 + years and as per instruction from him. When closing the hood, I let it down to latch the emergency latch and then push the hood closed by hand. No need to close it harder and never "drop" the hood when closing. That is a "lazy person's" technique. The same can be done with doors don't slam them and the car will be less likely to have problems. Slamming of doors/hoods and trunks should only be reserved when necessary to close them. Which will be likely caused by doing just that bc you are in a hurry. When getting out of your car take the time to close the door with 1 finger gently pushing it closed. It will close completely! If you never really paid attention to how easy they close and latch, you will be amazed when trying it. Do the same with your trunk. close it gently with just a finger or 2.


----------

